# Healing properties indica vs sativa



## tirah (Jun 27, 2013)

Just wanted to know guys from the people who use cannabis for medical reasons which type they feel is more effective indica or sativa


----------



## mo2oregon (Jun 28, 2013)

Effective for what illness? I feel these types of questions are similar to: "what is better... Pepto or Tylenol?" What are the symptoms you are experiencing? 
Even further than this, some people experience different effects from the same strain. IMO, patients just need to go out there and smoke until you find favorite/most effective strains. Smoke reports are good guides but nothing like experiencing it for one's self.


----------

